# MY 2ww experience



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

I first came across this website on 2nd of December 07, i was desperate for a pregnancy symtom, so i went  googling.

I became desperate that sunday afternoon when i started spotting, and that was 10 days post FET......

I started my ICSI treatment on the 26th of September 07, it was suspended after the egg collection so that i could be treated for OHSS. 26 eggs were collected only 16 were matured enough for fertilisation, then out of the 16 only 6 fertilised, not a very good news according to my doctor, i tried not to let it weigh me down, i said well we still got 6.

on the 2nd of Nov, i started taking progynova tablets to prepare my uterine lining for FET, the 6 embies were thawed and only 2 were good enough for the transfer, eventually the big transfer took place on the 23rd of Nov, (my womb did not thicken fast, plans where even made to move to my next cycle).
Then began the dreaded 2ww wait.....

First few days where sort of okay.... then i noticed that i was so tensed that i could not even sit properly i was just on the edge. i thot i was going   then i just couldn't stop  . I also kept encouraging my self and believing for the best at times.

Then the worst happened on Sunday, when i noticed i was spotting, i had no pregnancy symptom, no sore breast, no nausea, just nothing, i was so sure that it was all over i cried every day till Tuesday evening, because i was still spotting, anyway on Tuesday, i told myself that the worst had happened and tried to get myself to live with it. I refused the urge to do a pregnancy test, since i was to visit the clinic the next day been wed 5/12/07 for the test.

So yesterday i got to the clinic (Harley street fertility centre) for my test, i was told that the result will be out within 2 hours so i decided to go home instead of waiting the nurse promised to call as soon as the reult was out, at about 2:15pm she called to tell me that the result was a BFP i just asked her to check her result sheet well, because it was too good to be true, meanwhile i am still spotting. She laughed and told me that it was true and she said congratulations and asked me to visit the clinic on Friday.

I am still in shock and i throughly feel blessed.

I hope this will also encourage some wonderful ladies who are still in their 2 ww waiting room, Everything is going to be alright.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you for your post, I've got a lump in my throat, soooo happy for you. Congratulations and thank you.


----------



## ginty2010 (Aug 28, 2007)

Izora,
Thank you for your post.  I am in the same position as you exactly.  Though my test is tomorrow!  I have been spotting since Sunday though I think it has stopped now.  I am so nervous about tomorrow and have already shed alot of tears due to the spotting but your story has given me hope.  Wishing you the best of luck for the next eight months,

Emilyxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JM (Feb 27, 2005)

Emily - Many congrats on your   that's brilliant news and chuffed to bits for you. 

Jane xxx


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you very much , Emily, Gizmog and Jane.

Emily and Gizmog i wish you   too.

And i have not spotted since this morning, so i believe that every thing is alright, the clinic increased my progesterone dose this afternoon though.

LOL 
Izora xxxxxxx


----------



## ginty2010 (Aug 28, 2007)

Izora,
Just wanted to let you know that I got a BFP too!!!  I can't believe it.  Bleeding in the 2WW is not nice and will always make you fear the worst but it doesn't always mean that it is over.

Emilyxx


----------



## learner (Sep 15, 2007)

EmilyJ said:


> Izora,
> Bleeding in the 2WW is not nice and will always make you fear the worst but it doesn't always mean that it is over.
> 
> Emilyxx


Bleeding might not necessarily mean that its over, but what if you got spotting and also do a urine test on ur test day and its still BFN?? Does that mean its over?


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Gizmog i am so happy to hear about your  . did not log in at all yesterday, went to the clinic and had a repeat test, praise God the HCG had doubled as expected after 48 hours. 

I am really happy for you and, what a wonderful x-mas present for you.

@learner, i really can't say anything in regards to your question, i wish i could, you try again. Cheers


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for the . Your post was a great comfort as I read it the day before my test, as I think Emily did. 
I had spotting 10dpt, which was alarming but then when it stopped the next day, thanks to the info on this website, I realised could have been an implantation bleed. 
Had it not been for this website and posts like yours I would not have known this and would have given up hope. This would have been a shame because I think being able to maintain a PMA helps enormously, so thank you ever so much for your post.
My only problem now is that my clinic doesn't do the HCG blood tests so I now have a *4ww* see if everything is progressing normally. After all we've been through to get to this stage I find this a bit alarming but I've made an appointment with my GP to explain my situation and see if I can get the tests done there.
All the best for your pregnancy Izora.
Well done on your  Emily, I knew it was looking good for you when you were congratulated a day early and when I saw your profile photo.
Learner if you're reading I'm sorry it wasn't to be for you.


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Emily Dearie , I am happy for you and wish you a lovely and pleasant pregnancy experience. Enjoy every day of it.

Gizmog, we are all blessed, this is definitely a wonderful christmas gift.


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Gizmog, 
my attitude is: it is   and that is what it will remain, i want you to have the same attitude too, just believe every thing is progressing well.

cheers!


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thank you  

Love ya and your PMA xx


----------



## joannie (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi 

I'm also on the 2WW

Hope i am ok to join in, thought i would tell you al ittle about my probs!

I'm 32 huband is 60 vasectomy 25+ years ago.

2004 1st attept of IVF (well not), had baseline scan found out i had PCOS, money that was saved we spend on private treatment for PCOS as it was a 18month wating list otherwise.

2005 2nd attempt decided to ICSI egg share  all went well 15 eggs, 2 perfect embryo's BUT made the mistake of doing a pregnancy test every-day well to cut a long story short it failed 

2006- We had the vasectomy reversed!! this worked but only one side and with a very low count, we tried natuarally for 1 year.

We are now up to date! started 3rd attempt again we decided to egg share, all going well then 1st scan revealed not many follicles and nearly none on one side, E2 576  increased Gonal F dose, went back for 2nd scan follicles growing but no enough to egg share E2 1800  cried and cried the hospital called and said we could do it alone at a cost (of course) so we decided to go ahead, E2 increased to 3000 egg collection was the talk of the theatre with 10 eggs collected, the E2 and what they found did not add up anyway! 7 were ok to fertilise, call from embryologist next day 4 fertilised  went in for transfer only 2 were ok so in they popped 2 embryos, that was Wed this week so i'm now on the 2WW.

I'm getting these waves of butterflies! has any-one else had this??

Thanksfor listening

Joannie


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Hello Joannie,

Sorry i am just writing, all i can say, is for you to take it easy try not to do any test untill your officially test day. I also had only 2 good embies out of the 6 that fertilised, I don't know about the butterfly feeling the truth is i can't really describe to you what i felt during the 2 weeks wait, i know my stomach was  making a lot of noise and like bubbles floating inside. i had poking pains on my left side.

My dear you will be fine, be positive.    I wish you 

LOL 
Izora xxxxx


----------



## izora (Dec 6, 2007)

Scan went well, my doctor showed me the flicker on the screen and he said it was my baby's heart beat, it was really exciting and I am really grateful to God.


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow Izora that must have been an amazing experience.  
I'm nervous but quite excited for mine. It's really weird once I'm up and about these last few days I've been forgetting that I'm pregnant and doing daft things like starting to move heavy stuff and then thinking oops!!!!  
Ah well one more day of work and then I can concentrate on nurturing a bump for two weeks.  
Take care, I wish you a fabulous new year.   Keep us posted on your progress.
Gizmog


----------



## Paula111 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi Joannie, just wanted to say 'HI'
I'm also on my 2WW 

I've blown you some bubbles ending on lucky no7
Heres some babydust too
    

Good Luck
Paula xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Izora thats fantasic news    chick i bet your both well up high on that 
 Aww bless you best wishes for the furture well done you hun  
Take care nicky


----------

